# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Colombia fue principal destino de exportaciones peruanas de carne de pavo entre enero y octubre

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Exportaciones totales de dicho producto sumó US$ 2.75 millones*   *Venta de pavos en el exterior sigue aumentando.*   *Lima, dic. 20 (ANDINA).-* Colombia fue el principal país destino para las exportaciones peruanas de carne de pavo por un valor equivalente a un millón 925 mil dólares entre enero y octubre del presente año, y concentró el 70 por ciento del total de envíos, informó hoy la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex).  
Según el Sistema de Inteligencia Comercial Adex Data Trade, el segundo mayor destino fue Ecuador con 597 mil dólares, lo que representó el 22 por ciento del total de envíos, Venezuela con 217 mil dólares y con montos menores aparecen Bolivia y Panamá. 
Adex indicó que las exportaciones peruanas de carne de pavo se están incrementando considerablemente, ya que entre enero y octubre se registraron envíos por dos millones 755 mil dólares. 
Agregó que si bien se espera que las cifras de noviembre y diciembre revelen un mayor monto, por ahora, la data refiere que fue octubre el mes en el que se exportó el 30 por ciento del total (enero-octubre), sumando 833,191 dólares. 
El segundo mes con mayor exportación fue septiembre (593,550 dólares) y el mes de menor exportación fue enero con 43,100 dólares. 
Las presentaciones más solicitadas son el pavo BB, filete de pavo, pavo entero, filete de pechuga de pavo, brazuelo de pavo y pavo entero con menudencia, congelado. Las dos regiones desde las que se exportó esa carne fueron Lima y Callao. 
El Perú exportó la carne de pavo en varias partidas como “Trozos comestibles de pavo (gallipavo), congelados” con 1.24 millones de dólares, le sigue “Pavos (gallipavos) de peso inferior o igual a 185 gramos” con 963 mil dólares y “Carnes comestibles de pavo (gallipavo) sin trocear, congelados” con 551 mil dólares, entre otros. 
Las empresas exportadoras fueron San Fernando con envíos por 2.62 millones de dólares y en el segundo lugar aparece Haidarliz con 129 mil dólares.  *Foto: ANDINA/Juan Carlos Guzmán Negrin*Temas similares: Artículo: Dos empresas lideran exportaciones agrícolas entre enero y octubre Artículo: Francia se convirtió en principal destino de exportaciones peruanas de pisco en enero y desplazó a EEUU Artículo: Exportaciones de palta crecen 23.4% entre enero y octubre impulsado por compras de EEUU Exportaciones peruanas de sandía crecen 166.4% entre enero y setiembre Más de 170 países fueron destino de exportaciones peruanas entre enero y agosto de 2009

----------


## Alberto Arata

Hola:
Parece que este año deberian ver al sur del pais para dirigir las exportaciones de los pavitos ya que el terremoto en chile afecto las incubadoras del valle del biobio y pasara lo mismo que sucedio con el terremoto en Pisco.

----------

